# This photo was sort of blaza, so I played with it;)



## Denise1952 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sometimes it's fun to take an ordinary photo and use some of the free image editors on it.  I think so anyway.  I used one call Gimp on this pic of a Hydrangea bush out at my friends house.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2014)

That's cool Nwlady, I've never played with those editor programs.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's cool Nwlady, I've never played with those editor programs.



I'll show you sometime if you want to.  Sometimes it's as simple as taking a colored photo, and making it black and white.  So as to make it look old  I love doing this with photos, Phil is really good at altering photos, LOL, as we all know


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ahhhhh, another Gimper!! Thank you Phantom, this stuff is really fun.  Have you fiddled with Fractals?  Apophasys is a neat free program also if you haven't discovered it


----------



## That Guy (Apr 4, 2014)

I love pushing those photo editing programs to the max.  Kinda like messing with feedback.  You never know what strange and beautiful things will come from it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

I like trying out all sorts of software, but the types you can design with are the most fun for me I bet you could do some cool things with ocean/surf photos denise


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

Just remembered way back when . . . long before Photoshop . . . when stuck in the darkroom printing horrible or boring photos of the war I would mess around with different filters and adjustments on the enlargers to see what I could create.  Sometimes, I would just flash a piece of photo stock under the lamp for a second and toss it in the developer and mess around with the chemicals to see what happened.  Got some cool results.

I also got creative with a couple of photos that ended up making the rounds in the news media.  One was of a guy sliding into home during a pick-up softball game on base.  I arranged it so his foot was coming toward the viewer at the righthand corner and bent the paper up to stretch his leg out dramatically.  It was pretty cool.

The other was not fun and more dramatic.  It was a shot taken during a dustoff with a guy on a stretcher being carried past a chopper with a lot of smoke in the background.  I bent the paper so it sort of fisheyed and he was foremost in the center of the photo as the bearers grew smaller to the sides.

Creativity is a wonderful thing.


----------

